# SMTP Valid Hostname Reverse DNS is not a valid Hostname



## ktownmods (12. Okt. 2018)

Hi ich bräuchte dazu mal hilfe was ich daran ändern muss?


----------



## nowayback (13. Okt. 2018)

den ptr auf hostname -f


----------



## ktownmods (13. Okt. 2018)

Zitat von nowayback:


> den ptr auf hostname -f


habe ich schon


----------



## nowayback (13. Okt. 2018)

ttl 24h sagt 24h warten ;-)


----------



## nowayback (13. Okt. 2018)

btw. hast du nur irgendwas.tld als hostname oder environment.irgendwas.tld?


----------



## ktownmods (13. Okt. 2018)

Zitat von nowayback:


> btw. hast du nur irgendwas.tld als hostname oder environment.irgendwas.tld?


example.de
also nur die tld
ohne mail. oder so
und ptr seit 3 tagen gesetzt


----------



## nowayback (13. Okt. 2018)

das ist der fehler ;-)


----------



## ktownmods (13. Okt. 2018)

Zitat von nowayback:


> das ist der fehler ;-)


also meinen hostname auf server.example.de oder was ist da am besten?


----------



## nowayback (13. Okt. 2018)

Zitat von ktownmods:


> also meinen hostname auf server.example.de oder was ist da am besten?


richtig, niemals nur ne tld


----------



## ktownmods (13. Okt. 2018)

ok am einfachsten mit 
sudo hostnamectl set-hostname server.example.de


----------



## Till (13. Okt. 2018)

Hostnamen ändern in den Dateien:

/etc/hostname
/etc/mailname
/etc/hosts
/etc/postfix/main.cf

dann server neu starten. Falls es eine der dateien nicht gibt oder der Hostname nirgends drin vorkommt, dann ist das ok.


----------

